# Alum Crappie 5/24



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Wow what a day - my son an I got on the water about 7:45 and fished until 1:00. We started out in the middle pool and it was a little muddy. Spent about 2 hours in the area and by that time my son decided to wait until I found some. We headed back to the South Pool where water was a little clearer and finally found some really nice ones. Ended up catching around 40 and kept 12. Even though I caught a few more then my son he out fished me today. The biggest was right at 14 inches.
Please note - the boat traffic was crazy and it took us 25 minutes to pull the boat


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Snyd said:


> View attachment 359015
> Wow what a day - my son an I got on the water about 7:45 and fished until 1:00. We started out in the middle pool and it was a little muddy. Spent about 2 hours in the area and by that time my son decided to wait until I found some. We headed back to the South Pool where water was a little clearer and finally found some really nice ones. Ended up catching around 40 and kept 12. Even though I caught a few more then my son he out fished me today. The biggest was right at 14 inches.
> Please note - the boat traffic was crazy and it took us 25 minutes to pull the boat


Good job yeah I bet that ramp was a treat.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

All but two crappie came in 8 ft of water or less. The other two came in 16 ft of water. All were caught on a minnow and slip bobber.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Ramps were closed at Deer Creek... Well the one on 207 was gated closed. Guy at Frosties said harding ramp was closed. I did see two boats out though...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Dovans said:


> Ramps were closed at Deer Creek... Well the one on 207 was gated closed. Guy at Frosties said harding ramp was closed. I did see two boats out though...


Considering Deer Creek is still 16 feet above summer pool I can understand why it is closed.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Lundy said:


> Considering Deer Creek is still 16 feet above summer pool I can understand why it is closed.


Prolly 20 cars parked by marina gate with people walking and looking at the flooded marina.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

How was the ramp at 0745?


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Here was the wait at the Galena Ramp today a 1:00. This is probably 15 minutes already in. You can see how far behind me it goes. I am not sure where they were going to park because the lot was full. There was probably 10 in front of me and 10 behind me.


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

That’s crazy! Don’t want any part of that!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Indian wasn’t anywhere near that bad today and it’s been a zoo!!


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Snyd said:


> Here was the wait at the Galena Ramp today a 1:00. This is probably 15 minutes already in. You can see how far behind me it goes. I am not sure where they were going to park because the lot was full. There was probably 10 in front of me and 10 behind me.
> View attachment 359087



Wow! Hope you had some luck after all that.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2020)

If the park rangers would get off their butts and make the people stop blocking the ramps by holding their boats instead of driving around in the lake while waiting for the person towing the trailer to return to their boat,this would end. They need to take a lesson from bass boaters!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

D Barnhart said:


> If the park rangers would get off their butts and make the people stop blocking the ramps by holding their boats instead of driving around in the lake while waiting for the person towing the trailer to return to their boat,this would end. They need to take a lesson from bass boaters!


Unfortunatley in a large portion of the boating public that same person that drives the boat is also the person that drives the truck and trailer. No way around that. That said there are a bunch or really sad cases at the ramps loading and unloading boats


----------



## bradmc (Oct 11, 2014)

Lundy said:


> Unfortunatley in a large portion of the boating public that same person that drives the boat is also the person that drives the truck and trailer. No way around that. That said there are a bunch or really sad cases at the ramps loading and unloading boats


----------



## bradmc (Oct 11, 2014)

They're called courtesy docks and there are plenty at Galena


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2020)

I go solo but I pull my boat around to the courtesy docks and drive my trailer to the parking lot and I don’t waste any time doing it!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Snyd said:


> View attachment 359015
> Wow what a day - my son an I got on the water about 7:45 and fished until 1:00. We started out in the middle pool and it was a little muddy. Spent about 2 hours in the area and by that time my son decided to wait until I found some. We headed back to the South Pool where water was a little clearer and finally found some really nice ones. Ended up catching around 40 and kept 12. Even though I caught a few more then my son he out fished me today. The biggest was right at 14 inches.
> Please note - the boat traffic was crazy and it took us 25 minutes to pull the boat


Great job on the fish snyd!!! What was your water temp in the south and middle pools if ya don’t mind me asking?


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Lundy said:


> Unfortunatley in a large portion of the boating public that same person that drives the boat is also the person that drives the truck and trailer. No way around that. That said there are a bunch or really sad cases at the ramps loading and unloading boats


Maybe the state should start offering valet parking. Hire seasoned drivers that know how to handle a truck and trailer. When you get close to the ramp, text the valet and your trailer will arrive in short order.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Works for me as I fish alone a lot. What is the proposed fee? I'm ready to pay for that service.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Lundy said:


> Works for me as I fish alone a lot. What is the proposed fee?


Maybe $5-$10. Seems reasonable, and everyone would be a lot happier with their ramp experience. I guess it depends on how many days you fish as it could get costly but could be an option for people who are not good with a trailer. Likely would only have them there known busy times (weekends and holidays). Not sure what the insurance rules would be on that.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I would gladly pay $20 to have someone launch me and have my trailer ready when I get close to the ramp, ESPECIALLY during summer months on the busy lakes, again I fish alone a lot. Think of the mental health benefits, not only for those that can't back up a trailer and the people with them but also for those that are waiting in line. It has to be a terrible experince to be at a very busy ramp and know you can't back in a trailer very well and then when you finally get the trailer in the water 1/2 way straight you can't get the boat to load right because the trailer is too deep or too shallow. I remember what that felt like, no fun.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

How are the ramps today, going to hit Alum tomorrow.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Fish2win - I don’t remember specifics but we had a range from 63 - 70. The 63 was early in the morning and up by the 36/37 bridge. The 70 was in the south pool way back at the end of a cove we was in.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Snyd said:


> Fish2win - I don’t remember specifics but we had a range from 63 - 70. The 63 was early in the morning and up by the 36/37 bridge. The 70 was in the south pool way back at the end of a cove we was in.



Thanks snyd!!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Lundy said:


> I would gladly pay $20 to have someone launch me and have my trailer ready when I get close to the ramp, ESPECIALLY during summer months on the busy lakes, again I fish alone a lot. Think of the mental health benefits, not only for those that can't back up a trailer and the people with them but also for those that are waiting in line. It has to be a terrible experince to be at a very busy ramp and know you can't back in a trailer very well and then when you finally get the trailer in the water 1/2 way straight you can't get the boat to load right because the trailer is too deep or too shallow. I remember what that felt like, no fun.


I know exactly what your sayin Lundy. I fish a bunch with my GF. No way she’s operating the vehicle or boat and my small 16’ Alumacraft is a pain in the a$$ to load/ unload. Can’t drive it on atleast at the moment, still trying different bunk configurations. So she holds it until I back in then pulls it up on the trailer which sometimes takes multiple attempts. We’re not novices just the boat sucks putting on trailer and it’s a small aluminum boat to boot. But we’ll actually wait till the dock is slow to do it because we know. I’ve drove many peoples boats on trailers because WE was tired of watching them struggle. Wish people would learn at slow times or atleast take someone who knows what they are doin with them a few times. I’m always the truck guy with my friends boats, well cuz I can back a trailer down the ramp. But I’ve had lots and lots of practice not just boats. Had lots of fellow fishermen help my gf with our boat also so a big thanks out to those guys.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Lundy said:


> I would gladly pay $20 to have someone launch me and have my trailer ready when I get close to the ramp, ESPECIALLY during summer months on the busy lakes, again I fish alone a lot. Think of the mental health benefits, not only for those that can't back up a trailer and the people with them but also for those that are waiting in line. It has to be a terrible experince to be at a very busy ramp and know you can't back in a trailer very well and then when you finally get the trailer in the water 1/2 way straight you can't get the boat to load right because the trailer is too deep or too shallow. I remember what that felt like, no fun.


UBER/RUTTY's Boat Launch Service. I love it. Maybe I will start a business!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

You would have a lot of cutomers, make even more money if you put the boat on the trailer for some of them


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Drove by Alum today. They had the entrance to Cheshire ramp closed. Roadblocks that only said road closed. Also, as I was driving south on Africa south of Cheshire road there was a sign that said Africa road closed 5/29. I didn't notice it until it was to late to see how long it was closed for. The marina and Galena ramps were open. Galena lot was about 3/4 full at 9:30. Water in the middle and south pools looked good. Forgot to mention Cheshire road was closed going across the lake. Didn't see any dates when it would reopen.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Along with the valet service I think they should put bleachers at the boat ramps and charge admission! Some great entertainment right there now! The restaurant could take orders and deliver! A steady stream of income the state and ODNR are missing out on!


Has anyone checked on the Howard road ramp?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

polebender said:


> Along with the valet service I think they should put bleachers at the boat ramps and charge admission! Some great entertainment right there now! The restaurant could take orders and deliver! A steady stream of income the state and ODNR are missing out on!


Quite amusing some days. For sure.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Buddy and I used to fish the ramps a lot at night just to enjoy the show. Best is Cheshire on a holiday weekend. About 930 and later that’s when the drunks come back from big run. We could write a book from people and cars going in the lake to naked people and fights. Those were some good times. Nowadays I have an Ultrex on my boat and I rarely ever use a rope unless it’s real rough or real busy. I love walking back from the truck and seeing people looking around confused about the boat with nobody in it.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

jray, Ultrex or Ulterra? Have you been drinking in Big Run?


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Lundy said:


> jray, Ultrex or Ulterra? Have you been drinking in Big Run?


I wish my ultrex did that!


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Can one still get to Cheshire Market for minnows?


----------



## bncw2318 (May 6, 2020)

BuckeyeCrappie1965 said:


> Can one still get to Cheshire Market for minnows?


Yep u sure can.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Ultrex is a fortrex with spot lock. It does not self deploy you have to back off the trailer and deploy it. Use the remote to drive away from the dock, spot lock and park. I recommend trying with a friend in the boat because there is a maximum range of the remote and I know that from experience . Also if the pull cord handle gets wedged in the foot pedal your hosed found that one out too lol.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2020)

zxxat the Galena Ramp today a 1:00. This is probably 15 minutes already in. You can see how far behind me it goes. I am not sure where they were going to park because the lot was full. There was probably 10 in front of me and 10 behind xx
View attachment 359087
[/QUOTE]


Lundy said:


> I would gladly pay $20 to have someone launch me and have my trailer ready when I get close to the ramp, ESPECIALLY during summer months on the busy lakes, again I fish alone a lot. Think of the mental health benefits, not only for those that can't back up a trailer and the people with them but also for those that are waiting in line. It has to be a terrible experince to be at a very busy ramp and know you can't back in a trailer very well and then when you finally get the trailer in the water 1/2 way straight you can't get the boat to load right because the trailer is too deep or too shallow. I remember what that felt like, no fun.


why not make $100 or $200, pay to load or launch a boat,you got to be nuts!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

jray said:


> Ultrex is a fortrex with spot lock. It does not self deploy you have to back off the trailer and deploy it. Use the remote to drive away from the dock, spot lock and park. I recommend trying with a friend in the boat because there is a maximum range of the remote and I know that from experience . Also if the pull cord handle gets wedged in the foot pedal your hosed found that one out too lol.


I see , I can tell you when it is below freezing and you launch without a rope my ulterra wont fully lock in the upright position when you deply it making it inoperable. It will just float across the lake and you have to ask Deerfarmer to retrive your run a away boat.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

D Barnhart said:


> why not make $100 or $200, pay to load or launch a boat,you got to be nuts!


I don't think so, but if I was I would be the last one to know it, right?


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks BNCW!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Valet service would certainly rock at public lakes. Would end lot of craziness.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2020)

Let me know when you guys will be a Alum,I would gladly launch and load your boat for $20.00 !!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I said for many years if someone would start backing down boats they would make a fortune. I watched a person the other day that kept turning the wrong way and it took him 6 tries before he got it.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Snyd said:


> I said for many years if someone would start backing down boats they would make a fortune. I watched a person the other day that kept turning the wrong way and it took him 6 tries before he got it.


Only 6?


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats on the fish! 24th was my bday I opted to hit Hoover instead barely anyone on water. 23rd I did get on alum launch out of Howard. Wasn’t to bad whe I launched but coming back In was a mess. 
Watching people try to launch their 20’+ boats up there is enjoyment in itself. The boat repair man has some business coming his way, with high water I watched several people run right over that big ole concrete slab submerged... I tried warning one group as I was walking down dock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Mylife614 said:


> Congrats on the fish! 24th was my bday I opted to hit Hoover instead barely anyone on water. 23rd I did get on alum launch out of Howard. Wasn’t to bad whe I launched but coming back In was a mess.
> Watching people try to launch their 20’+ boats up there is enjoyment in itself. The boat repair man has some business coming his way, with high water I watched several people run right over that big ole concrete slab submerged... I tried warning one group as I was walking down dock.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Happy belated Birthday.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

In all fairness, we can laugh at anyone struggling to launch or take the boat out. But I'm not sure that anyone has ever launched for the first time, or struggles to,and didn't have to adjust to a learning curve. That said, there's a reason they're called courtesy docks. I certainly think that there should be training and teaching of handling the trailer and observing the rules of courtesy when someone purchases a boat.


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

D Barnhart said:


> If the park rangers would get off their butts and make the people stop blocking the ramps by holding their boats instead of driving around in the lake while waiting for the person towing the trailer to return to their boat,this would end. They need to take a lesson from bass boaters!


you do know there are only one or two Park Officers working now?? And one might be on the water. I am all for a State Parks season Pass or daily pass in order to park your vehicle, Similar to what Michigan does. The Parks are broke.


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

Draggin along said:


> In all fairness, we can laugh at anyone struggling to launch or take the boat out. But I'm not sure that anyone has ever launched for the first time, or struggles to,and didn't have to adjust to a learning curve. That said, there's a reason they're called courtesy docks. I certainly think that there should be training and teaching of handling the trailer and observing the rules of courtesy when someone purchases a boat.


When The Division of Watercraft was in existence as a sole entity they did that for women, They had a weekend course for them on launching, loading and boating


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Not quite sure what would differentiate, the degree of difficulty for an inexperienced man or a woman. Once the handling of the trailer is mastered, there's the issue of learning etiquette.


----------



## Fisher1672 (Oct 18, 2014)

Cheshire ramp was closed yesterday parking lot open not sure for how long anyone have any info?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Today would be a good day for Alum Creek fishing. No water bugs buzzing all over the lake!!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

The only thing I don’t like is when the big boats put in. I am not saying all but I have seen several that take forever because they have to put all there gear on the boat then all the people. It would be nice if there was a dock just designated for bass boats. This way we can avoid all the big pleasure boaters.


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Just an old story to make ya smile.
Many years ago I owned a 20 foot fishing pontoon and really thought I had mastered the art of the launch, that is until one sunny day I went to Burr Oak and the water was low.
I pulled in, lined her up and backed to the waters edge, jumped out ran around the boat real fast to make sure the motor was up and going to clear the concrete. Jumped back in and backed her up, everything was normal until my rear tires hit the moss and all the sudden I was no longer in control. I was franic to say the least. OK now that I have set the scene now picture a women screaming for help as the water was now up over my rear tires. As luck would have there was several anglers fishing off the bank and they all came running. Picture 6 men hanging on to my front bumper while another guy ran for his truck and chain, it seemed to last forever but in a matter of minutes they saved my pickup. 
This post made me think of that day for some reason. Things can and will go wrong somedays. "Smile"


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Fisher1672 said:


> Cheshire ramp was closed yesterday parking lot open not sure for how long anyone have any info?


Opened back up today. We have a 30-35 boat crappie tournament at that ramp on Saturday.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Saturday or Sunday Lundy?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Saturday

Ohio Crappie - https://www.facebook.com/groups/1692938977700784/

Ohiocrappie.com

All of the teams left the previous circuit COCC and started our own group and tournaments. The fishermen now have a voice ( versus previous one person ownership that never attended any of the tournamnets) in the direction of our events. We finally got to have our first tournament on Delaware may 17 and had 34 teams. I know the COCC is trying to keep going but everyone that fished that circuit is with us now. I would be surprised if he is able to get 4-6 teams for his Sunday tournament, we'll see.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Anyone have a water clarity report for Alum today?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Super muddy now with the new downpours today.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Lundy said:


> Super muddy now with the new downpours today.


Kem, would you kindly post tournament reports this evening. I’m thinking of hitting Alum tomorrow for crappie. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

How were the water conditions/clarity of the lake today?


----------



## Buster24 (Jan 9, 2020)

Brown and muddy!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks, I am from 2 hours south and use the forum for help. I appreciate it.


----------

